

What Should You Study in College? - edw519
http://www.businessinsider.com/john-carney-what-should-you-study-in-college-2009-9

======
iterationx
A lot of people go to college to study which is fine, but contrast those who
start entrepeneuring the minute they get there.

Well-Known Businesses Started by College Students: In addition to Microsoft,
Dell, Napster, Netscape, FedEx, Apple, Tripod, and TheGlobe.com, here are some
other enterprises started by college entrepreneurs:

[http://www.quintcareers.com/businesses_started_by_college_en...](http://www.quintcareers.com/businesses_started_by_college_entrepreneurs.html)

